# TESTERS needed! NICU Preemie Kimono



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

I've completed a pattern for an infant Kimono designed for use in the NICU. The arms open downward to allow access to tiny arms without waking baby. Crocheted soft buttons and loops replace hard buttons/buttonholes, which can get hot in the incubators/light treatment, and are difficult for adult hands to work with. 

Please feel free to test the pattern and provide feedback. I'm hoping to publish by the end of March. 

FYI - if you wish to make this for your local hospital, please check the design with them before knitting in volumn! This should be approved by each unit, as there may be regulations/policies and other considerations regarding the design of preemie wear.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Looks very cute.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MOM WOW how wonderful to do that. I hear quite often of knitters who volunteer their beautiful (and YOURS is very beautiful) work to donate to babies in need. I am ashamed to say that I just "didn't SEE the need" first hand until last week a friend's baby was born early and with many health problems. She is in our childrens hospital and I will start knitting this little sweater for her today since she is loaded with wires and tubes and I KNOW it will be appreciated. I feel helpless and I think this will help ME feel better and little baby Zoey as well. Of course, I will check with the hospital before turning these out for them, but I know they will let me give one to Zoey. I am ashamed not to have hopped on board sooner, but better late than never. I imagine I will have mine knitted up in a day or two and will take pictures and post my results, of course, before taking to our sick little friend. Thanks so much!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> ...I know they will let me give one to Zoey.


Depending on the gestational age of the Preemie, they may not be able to wear clothing! don't want you to be disappointed!

Check out this info so you can select the right garments/objects:

http://preemies.about.com/od/goingbacktowork/a/PreemieClothesinNICU.htm

If you decide to knit the NICU Kimono, let me know if you discover any issues with the pattern.

Good luck to baby ZOEY!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I used to volunteer in the NICU at a big hospital and how we appreciated the people who knit for the babies. One thing that really helped was having the hat, sweater and booties attached to one another. Otherwise we would be searching a long time to find the matches. Bravo and what a gorgeous pattern!!! I'm sure they love your work and especially the parents when they come in and the nurses have the baby all fixed up for them in a real knit outfit. Their faces just light up. By showing this you are inspiring others to do the same. You are special!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Depending on time restraints...I downloaded it and will see if I can fit it in...You have a wonderful heart to design this Preemie set.

Hugs and God Bless all your efforts,

Camilla


----------



## tanyastreasures (Sep 27, 2011)

I will try and get one knit up in the next week, or so. My aunt works at our local hospital and she receives blanket donations all the time. I have never seen anything for the preemies though. I want to try one in cotton. It is so soft after washing it that it would probably be great for this purpose.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm knitting one up for you Mom_Wow. thanks for the oportunity to help.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

My preemie son and 2 grandsons (not twins) wore only a diaper until they came out of the incubator, then regular clothes, so be sure to ask. When my son couldn't keep himself warm even in the incubator, they laid a sheet of bubble wrap over his back for extra insulation. We still laugh a bit at that.


----------



## Sheeplady (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. About a year and a half ago one of my dear friends passed away. I inherited her yarn and fabric stash and there was one tote filled with baby yarn, from which she made baby outfits and donated to local hosp. Now I can carry on for her. Thanks so much. Will post pictures when I get the first one finished.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I just copied down the pattern (my printer isn't working) and am going to try this. Have never made crochet buttons before and wondered if you have directions for them. If so, may want to include them in the pattern. Also, picture shows with a hat. do you have the instructions for that? If so would love that pattern to make with the kimono. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

MOM_WOW said:


> I've completed a pattern for an infant Kimono designed for use in the NICU. The arms open downward to allow access to tiny arms without waking baby. Crocheted soft buttons and loops replace hard buttons/buttonholes, which can get hot in the incubators/light treatment, and are difficult for adult hands to work with.
> 
> Please feel free to test the pattern and provide feedback. I'm hoping to publish by the end of March.
> 
> FYI - if you wish to make this for your local hospital, please check the design with them before knitting in volumn! This should be approved by each unit, as there may be regulations/policies and other considerations regarding the design of preemie wear.


I can't seem to download this pattern. I would like to try it out if possible. My daughter was a preemie, so I appreciate the need.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I have knit preemie clothes for a long time; but this is the first I'll try a kimono. The pattern fits the basic contruction requirements for "shirts:" open at the front and on top of the arms. 
I'm getting ready to try the pattern and have one quick comment: the "K41" and "K3, P50, K3" in rows 19 and 20, respectively, should be in the rows after casting the sleeves. If I start casting on then I'd need to break the yarn. 
I like the presentation of the pattern; seems very easy to follow and it's very pleasing to the eye.
I'll report about my progress over the weekend.
Thanks for the opportunity to test the pattern!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I have just finished knitting the Left front and back for the kimono and works out good. Did find one error on Left Front. At end of row 36 pattern says that you will now work 4 rows garter stitch but then reads Rows 37 and odd rows: Knit; Rows 38 even rows; Row 41 cast off stitchs. To keep rows 37-40 in garter they should all be knit. I like the pattern and it is very easy and quick to knit. Now need to figure out how to make crochet buttons.

Clelita said that she found mistake in row 19 and 20 but they are correct. Before you start Row 19 you would cast on an additional 15 sts, knit these along with the 26 on needle which would give you 41 sts. At end of row 19 you would cast on another 15 sts., turn your work, Knit the fist 3, purl the next 50, Knit last 3 for a total of 56 sts.


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

I knit for a local Neo Natal Unit and would love to try your pattern, but was unable to download it. Any way you could maybe send it to my email address if I can't download it this way?

Thanks bunches.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

So cute! I wish I could test knit for you but I'm working 7 days a week at the moment and won't be free until April 17th.

Anita


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks to all testers! Really appreciate your responses! 

For those having trouble with the download... this is a pdf. Try upgrading your Abobe Reader application. Otherwise, the issue is with KP's blog.

'
I'm glad to forward the PDF file to anyone who still has issues. Just PM me your addresses.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable, do you have the pattern.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Knitress said:


> ...do you have the pattern.


Use the download button to get the PDF file.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I would like to try this also. I have the downloaded pattern in front of me now. Since I haven't done anything like this, may I make a few suggestions. First I didn't really understand what was meant by the comments about rows 19 and 20. I also don't know how to repeat as for left front, reversing all shaping. Could that be included for the right side for us that need everything spelled out. Must be my ADHD . Thanks. Looking forward to doing this and adding it to my hats and booties.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> ... I didn't really understand what was meant by the comments about rows 19 and 20.


Lafranciskar has explained it well, and caught a biggie on the garter edges.



lafranciskar said:


> I have just finished knitting the Left front and back for the kimono and works out good. Did find one error on Left Front. At end of row 36 pattern says that you will now work 4 rows garter stitch but then reads Rows 37 and odd rows: Knit; Rows 38 even rows; Row 41 cast off stitchs. To keep rows 37-40 in garter they should all be knit. I like the pattern and it is very easy and quick to knit. Now need to figure out how to make crochet buttons.
> 
> Clelita said that she found mistake in row 19 and 20 but they are correct. Before you start Row 19 you would cast on an additional 15 sts, knit these along with the 26 on needle which would give you 41 sts. At end of row 19 you would cast on another 15 sts., turn your work, Knit the fist 3, purl the next 50, Knit last 3 for a total of 56 sts.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> ... I also don't know how to repeat as for left front, reversing all shaping. Could that be included for the right side for us that need everything spelled out.


Why dont you give it a try? If you get stuck I'm glad to help, and I'm sure there are lots of other folks who can as well. BUT, it will really help you if you learn how to reverse shaping, as many patterns are written this way. Think of it as a new skill!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Show the shaping your reverse is at the begin neck shaping? or before? Sorry I seem so confused about this. Do understand the other corrections. Just the shaping that has me. I am going to give this a try and will probably be asking for help on the shaping part but excited about doing this. Looks like it will be an easy first sweater/kimona for me.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> ...Have never made crochet buttons before and wondered if you have directions for them. If so, may want to include them in the pattern. Also, picture shows with a hat. do you have the instructions for that? If so would love that pattern to make with the kimono. Thanks for posting this.
> 
> 
> > Originally I had wanted to make crocheted hearts for buttons. I googled that and found a pattern, but i am terrible at crochet. (See my thread here on KP). So i ended up just doing 2 rounds of single crochet. If there are any crocheters out there who can write a brief pattern, that would be great. I'll locate the pattern for hearts for those who want to give that a try.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Show the shaping your reverse is at the begin neck shaping? or before? Sorry I seem so confused about this. Do understand the other corrections. Just the shaping that has me. I am going to give this a try and will probably be asking for help on the shaping part but excited about doing this. Looks like it will be an easy first sweater/kimona for me.


You would begin the Reverse right after the 4 rows of garter.... the garter edge and bind offs for the surplice need to be on the left edge of rhe right front.

It will become clearer after you knit the first front piece...PROMISE!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Or I could do 2 left sides and then when putting it together just turn it "inside out"  I will do this.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much. I think this is a darling pattern and I have already added it to my pattern files. I will also bookmark the thread for ongoing comments about any problems. do let us know if you correct the pdf in any way. I may try a slightly different button, as they look a little large... Just hae to give it a try. You are a caring person to think of the se little ones and to make something just for them and their needs. I know it is appreciated....


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Or I could do 2 left sides and then when putting it together just turn it "inside out"  I will do this.


You know you cant really do that, right?


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess I do now.  I have just never done anything that had directions on reverse shaping but like you said this is a new adventure for me and thank goodness for KPs who are so helpful when one gets into trouble. After I finish my current 3 WIPs I am going to start this.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I did a search and found the following that has a crochet pattern for small little hearts. I've just tried a couple and they are pretty easy and come out good and think they will work as buttons on this kimono. Here's the link: www.kundhi.com/blog/2010/01/22/tiny-crochet-heart-pattern/


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

That's the one i tried....guess it wasn't the pattern! Like i said... i cant crochet!


----------



## taffy (Apr 19, 2011)

I knit hats for premmie babies for three different hospitals and my Dr has people who deliver them. I think the premmie jacket is so wonderful and intend trying one and giving to my Dr on my next visit for her to submit to the hospitals, if suitable I will be able to quite a few as I like variety in my knitting, I make premmie hats, trauma teddies for Red Cross and blankets for disadvantaged children. Now I can add another string to my bow.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, I have finished knitting up my kimono and it has worked for me!! I haven't done the reverse shaping before so I was a bit unsure of the correct method but I think I have done it correctly as both left and right sides match.  Ply and needle size confuzzes me, so I think I'll make my next one on a bigger size needle.

Apart from the correction given for front panels re 4 garter stitch rows, the only thing I found was a typo. Row 15 on front panels has the number 5 attached to the word rows.

An observation from me :- Front Panels, Work 10 rows Stockinette.. Row 21 etc.. this muddled me a little till I figured out it was actually 12 rows. BUT I am not proficient at reading patterns. Actually I have only just learnt to read patterns, so other knitters most likely wouldn't have a problem with this section.

Thank you so much for the privlidge of testing this fantastic pattern for you and for your generosity in sharing it. I'm off to crochet some heart buttons now, then start another Kimono.. and seek out a hospital that needs them 
I am sooooo excited and happy. Thanks again... Jenny >^..^<


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback from all who have completed the pattern!

Here is an updated draft. 

Changes:

Row 15 of fronts: Typo removed
Rows 37-41 of fronts: Correction for Garter stitch

Modifications/Additions:

Directions for Fronts now include Left side/Right Side details.
Tips include 4 links to free instructions for crocheted buttons.

THANK YOU for all your contributions! Feel free to use/distribute as needed, and to contact me for any new issues with the pattern, or assistance with instructions.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing the left and right side. I am going to put my WIPs aside and now give this a try. Am excited about doing it. I am ADHD so actually do need to have it all spelled out for me. Thanks for all your patience with me.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

All the thanks and praise goes to you Mom_Wow!!! I forgot to mention that I think the way the pattern is set out is brilliant! So easy to work out where I'm up to. The numbering of the rows makes it for me a novice pattern follower so much simpler. Thankyou. I love the way the cast off two at the shaped edge makes a little picot edge. It is so pretty. (well it does on mine lol.. hope I got that bit right.. he he)

Again.. Thank you!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Jenny E said:


> All the thanks and praise goes to you Mom_Wow!!! I forgot to mention that I think the way the pattern is set out is brilliant! So easy to work out where I'm up to. The numbering of the rows makes it for me a novice pattern follower so much simpler. Thankyou. I love the way the cast off two at the shaped edge makes a little picot edge. It is so pretty. (well it does on mine lol.. hope I got that bit right.. he he)
> 
> Again.. Thank you!


Thanks so much for you feedback, Jenny! I'm a technology trainer, and I trained MS Word for 10+ years! I learned how to present info, and can take advantage of every 1/8th inch of white space on a page! HAHAHAHA!

Also, the pattern is designed for novices so that everyone can do it! The more the merrier when it comes to charity work! But charity doesn't have to mean plain! The garter stitch/bind off DOES look a lot like a picot, without having to do an actual edging. Of course, advanced knitters may wish to bind off every row, then crochet something fancy - that's fine! But you can get that look just from the pattern itself, and you feel GOOD about how it looks in the end - not like you skimped when making something to donate!

That's was my objective, so I'm glad I hit the mark - at least from your perspective! Send some pics when you complete it - I'd love to see your final kimono!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is a picture of the kimono I made using your pattern. As you can see my button holes on the sleeves should have been spaced out further but this is more than likely due to me rather than your pattern. Again thanks for posting this pattern.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Wish i could do those hearts!

You are right, though... it does look a little short in the body... maybe I had a typo in the pattern. I'll check once again today.

Here is my latest kimono, with a new clamshell hat - same principal... opens to allow for IV lines in the scalp.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

YIKES! when I calculated the pattern/rows, I forgot to include the 4 rows of garter, so the # of stockinette rows, and the row numbers to start the cast on are wrong... That's why the body of your garment looks short.

Updating the pattern now!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Jenny E said:
> 
> 
> > All the thanks and praise goes to you Mom_Wow!!! I forgot to mention that I think the way the pattern is set out is brilliant! So easy to work out where I'm up to. The numbering of the rows makes it for me a novice pattern follower so much simpler. Thankyou. I love the way the cast off two at the shaped edge makes a little picot edge. It is so pretty. (well it does on mine lol.. hope I got that bit right.. he he)
> ...


Ahhhh! your career explains a lot.. lol. Now I reckon you should hire yourself out as a knitting pattern writer.. he he


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Here is a picture of the kimono I made using your pattern. As you can see my button holes on the sleeves should have been spaced out further but this is more than likely due to me rather than your pattern. Again thanks for posting this pattern.


Oh me oh my... would you believe it.. I am making my second kimono (this time on bigger needles) and I am using the same yarn as you lafranciskar!!!! Only I am doing the blue/green/mauve/white combination colours..

Your heart buttons are beautiful... I tried them but just couldn't get the hang of it.. not good at following crochet pattern yet. I'll give it another go though as yours look so lovely.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> YIKES! when I calculated the pattern/rows, I forgot to include the 4 rows of garter, so the # of stockinette rows, and the row numbers to start the cast on are wrong... That's why the body of your garment looks short.
> 
> Updating the pattern now!


ROTFL.... oh you poor little thing... I shouldn't laugh, but secretly I am really happy that I thought the body was a little short and I wasn't wrong... he he hehe.... yeah.. Miss Jenny is getting better at this knitting stuff... forgive me... please... I just get so excited when I see I have improved my skills. I's thinking I's might just be able to call mineself a proper knitter now... lol....

The mid drift version of the kimono is still usefull. It will just be for short waisted babies... or those with a flair for fashion at an early age..


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Jenny E said:


> The mid drift version of the kimono is still usefull. It will just be for short waisted babies... or those with a flair for fashion at an early age..


Definitely! I wouldn't frog it - especially if you've totally finished it! It will still fit somebody!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Jenny E said:
> 
> 
> > The mid drift version of the kimono is still usefull. It will just be for short waisted babies... or those with a flair for fashion at an early age..
> ...


Yeah, that's what I reckon. After all, I'm short waisted... he he he... so there must be a baby out there that is short waisted too.
In the process of finding out if Aussie hospitals would be interested in the kimono. Inital contact got a very good response, just waiting for higher up to check things out.

I'm struggling to make the crochet hearts... but I ain't givin' in just yet... lol.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

The hearts took me some time too. Some I kept, some I chucked. The trick is in the last stitch and pulling the end thread tight to form the V.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Gotta give it to you guys - ya have way more patience than me!!!! I frustrated myself for an hour, got frustrated for the zillionth time with crochet, and chucked my hooks!

Of course, that was only the extra cheap ones... LOL!

I can do a very simple things, but don't really enjoy it. I did get one to look kinda sorta like a heart, but it was so uneven it was more like a "broken heart" than anything else! HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Gotta give it to you guys - ya have way more patience than me!!!! I frustrated myself for an hour, got frustrated for the zillionth time with crochet, and chucked my hooks!
> 
> Of course, that was only the extra cheap ones... LOL!
> 
> I can do a very simple things, but don't really enjoy it. I did get one to look kinda sorta like a heart, but it was so uneven it was more like a "broken heart" than anything else! HAHAHAHAH!


OH no... don't put me up there with the goodies.. he hehe.. I had a hissy fit too and gave up on the hearts suggested and searched and searched and searched the internet until I found one I could do! LOL... (It's all about me! he he he)
I did find one.. now all I gotta do is remember where.. sigh.. They made up very nicely and I have put them on my first kimono. I'll get a piccy as soon as I can. I am almost finished my second kimono (the one on larger needles) and then I am going to do revision no. 3 .. gosh... hope I can find an Aussie hospital that wants them.. I think I am getting carried away.. lol... But I am so excited that I can knit something and have it turn out damm near perfect... (Yeah for Miss Jenny) ahh ya gott love me.. he he he...


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok. first message gone off to do it's own thing in cyber space... sigh... Trying again.
I've finished my first Kimono, this is the short version done on 2.75 needles and I have even managed to do the heart buttons! yeah! I am about to sew up another short Kimono done on 4.00mm needles and then I am going to do Version 3 Kimono on 3.75 needles sigh... I was never very good at doing as I was told.. he he he..
Thanks Mom_Wow. I have loved every minute of this and I am determined to find an Aussie hospital that would like them  oh I used 8 ply yarn


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Your hearts came out great!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Your hearts came out great!


Thanks, I didn't use the pattern on the Kimono pattern. I found an easier one (for me) I have written it down but can't remember where I found it. I just kept googling until I found one that I could do.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Heres my latest.... a lirtle larger... maybe for a 30/32 week preenie.a


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Heres my latest.... a lirtle larger... maybe for a 30/32 week preenie.a


Hey!!! you did the heart buttons!! well done! they look terrific. The hat looks so cute with the heart button.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep! 3 hours and a jaw ache later, but I figued it out! AND figured out how to replicate it!

Also figured out how to get a round disk that lays flat so I can do a better job on the boy versions!

Whew!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Goes to show no matter how long we've knit or crochet there's always something knew to learn! Great job on the hearts - they look better than mine. Love the colors in your kimonos. Do you have the hat pattern?


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Hat pattern: I wrote it all down as I knitted this one, so all I have to do is get it into my format. Maybe by Wednesday, but I have work deadlines for the next to weeks, so I have to focus on THAT... (yuck!)


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll be looking for the hat pattern whenever you get a chance to do it. Wouldn't it be nice if we could set work aside and do what we really wanted to!


----------



## sugariver (Nov 26, 2011)

What a beautiful Pattern!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Yep! 3 hours and a jaw ache later, but I figued it out! AND figured out how to replicate it!
> 
> Also figured out how to get a round disk that lays flat so I can do a better job on the boy versions!
> 
> Whew!


Wow you have more patience than me! I gave up and searched for one I could do.. Don't think it is all that different, just was easier for me to understand. You know.. words of one syllable.. he he he..


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

I can crochet, but I can't read crochet patterns. With knitting you have to work every stitch somehow, so there is an instruction for each stich. With crochet you may or may not. Sometimes you do two things in one stitch, sometimes not... sometimes you skip over stitches...I can't tell the difference. I can do the beginning step, like chain or a ring, then look at the first instruction, like DC, and think "Where???" 

For this I just kept doing different things until I got something I can recreate over and over.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> I can crochet, but I can't read crochet patterns. With knitting you have to work every stitch somehow, so there is an instruction for each stich. With crochet you may or may not. Sometimes you do two things in one stitch, sometimes not... sometimes you skip over stitches...I can't tell the difference. I can do the beginning step, like chain or a ring, then look at the first instruction, like DC, and think "Where???"
> 
> For this I just kept doing different things until I got something I can recreate over and over.


Same!.. and it is worse here becaus Aust and US have different names for different stitches.. haven't got a clue which ones either..lol.. I've got no hope.. lol...


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Have almost finished my first one. Not sure if anyone mentioned it or if I didn't run out the most up to date pattern but when doing the right side on lines 25/26 and odd rows, it didn't seem to have the part about doing the garter on the sleeve. Should it have read: cast off 2, k3, purl across, k3. Guess I was also confused about work 10 rows stockinette as my front and my back didn't come out even. Should it be a total of 12 rows? I guess I just read work 10 rows (repeat 5 times). Is a nice pattern, and thanks again for putting both the right and left side as I would never had been able to do this if I had to figure out reversing.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Have almost finished my first one. Not sure if anyone mentioned it or if I didn't run out the most up to date pattern but when doing the right side on lines 25/26 and odd rows, it didn't seem to have the part about doing the garter on the sleeve. Should it have read: cast off 2, k3, purl across, k3. Guess I was also confused about work 10 rows stockinette as my front and my back didn't come out even. Should it be a total of 12 rows? I guess I just read work 10 rows (repeat 5 times). Is a nice pattern, and thanks again for putting both the right and left side as I would never had been able to do this if I had to figure out reversing.


I am a new knitter and very new to pattern following Kathleen and I found it a little confuzzing with row numbers too. You are right it is 12 rows and the k3 is an omission . See even we can understand patterns now.. he he... As for left and right sides... well I still get confuzzed even though Mom_Wow has written it out completely.. he he... sigh... I know I will improve with practice though.. golly gosh.. I am determined to!!! lol But so far I have done 4 kimonos.. I think I am hooked lol

Just a by the way. I showed the finished Kimono to a Nurse friend and she suggested round buttons instead of hearts. She said it would be easier for the nurses to undo. (I guess everyone is different though, so who knows? LOL)


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Your pattern looks fantastic. Can't wait to make it! Thanks so much for sharing. I've added it to my collection of preemie items to be donated.


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is the picture of the little kimono that I did. I had posted the photo under "photos" because I didn't know where else to put it. Now that I see others here, I will include my photo here as well.

Thanks for the instructions. It was well received at the local Neo Natal Unit.

Laurel Anne


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Awww - LOVELY! Thanks for posting! Glad NICU enjoyed it!

Q: did you use buttons at the upper sleeves edge as well?


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

No, I did not put buttons on the tops of the sleeves, just to close it, one button on each side. 

Also, just so you know, since posting the photo I have had several people request the pattern. I always give you credit and tell them it can be found on the ravelry.com site, but I do send them the copy from my computer. Hope this is ok with you?

Thanks for designing it. I really like the pattern. 
Laurel Anne


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

It's fine... but I would suggest sending them the link to Ravelry, as that is where I will maintain the pattern... the copy you have may have been modified!


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

Hi all love the preemie pattern if you don't mind I would like to give this to a lady in my craft club as she does knits for our local hospital and Jenny E I am in the process of writing up a chart of the 2 differences in our Ausi stitches and the US as I have quite a few US and Ausi patterns so am quite use to both types of stitches though I want a laminated chart so I can quick reference as I sometime have more then one project going hope to get this done in the next few days and will post in the forum when I am done


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> It's fine... but I would suggest sending them the link to Ravelry, as that is where I will maintain the pattern... the copy you have may have been modified!


I always do tell them the ravelry.com site, but I still do send them my copy. I had one lady who said she couldn't find it there. I'm not sure why, because I found it there recently myself. Anyway, I do tell them the site as well as giving you the credit. I really appreciate your efforts in designing the patterns. They are lovely.

Laurel Anne


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks again!

And DO post your pictures as a project linked to the pattern - I think you would be the first!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

allrac said:


> Hi all love the preemie pattern if you don't mind I would like to give this to a lady in my craft club as she does knits for our local hospital and Jenny E I am in the process of writing up a chart of the 2 differences in our Ausi stitches and the US as I have quite a few US and Ausi patterns so am quite use to both types of stitches though I want a laminated chart so I can quick reference as I sometime have more then one project going hope to get this done in the next few days and will post in the forum when I am done


Oh that would be fantastic Allrac!! Thank you very much.
looking forward to seeing it posted. Laminating is a great idea too. Have you considered one for crocheting? I believe the Aussie/US instructions are really different.


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> allrac said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all love the preemie pattern if you don't mind I would like to give this to a lady in my craft club as she does knits for our local hospital and Jenny E I am in the process of writing up a chart of the 2 differences in our Ausi stitches and the US as I have quite a few US and Ausi patterns so am quite use to both types of stitches though I want a laminated chart so I can quick reference as I sometime have more then one project going hope to get this done in the next few days and will post in the forum when I am done
> ...


Yes Jenny I meant crocheting when I posted about the chart as this is what I do most of the time. All I do in knitting is doily's and Table Clothes though I think one day I might try knitting a jumper as this is what my mum did before carpal tunnel stopped her or some of the other stuff that u all are putting on the forum as I think with all the support that everyone give I might be able to make on lol some people think what I do with table cloths and doily (with 5 or 4 needles) is hard but I think that doing a jumper is harder especially if u want a coloured pattern.

Any way I am about a third of the way though with the chart though I need to finish 2 dresses 1 for my baby sister and for a friends baby before I fully concentrate on finishing the chart and yes will post the chart on the forum for all to have if they want one


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Allrac that I thought it was knitting. But I am thrilled to bits that it is crocheting!! I find crocheting patterns hard as it is, but when there are two different meanings... sheesh... I'm gone!
Finish your work first, it is important, then you will have a clear mind to do the chart. Thanks again.


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

lol that ok I I didn't realize that it sounded that way.


----------

